# Hello



## ND Missj (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone!! Decided to join the Nodak Outdoors because my husband spends HOURS here--have many of the same interests--wanted to know what's new??


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:welcome: he must be lucky man who have woman with same interesting and great partner. No Rules wink


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

ND Missj,
Sweet! We need more woman hunters posting on this site! So what do you hunt?


----------

